# Question For Schwinn Paint Color Experts?



## juke joint johnny (Apr 2, 2016)

We've all seen the Maroon/Cream/Black pinstripe color combo on the Schwinn B6, anyone know what years the Maroon/Cream/Vermillion Red pinstripe colors were used? I've only seen it maybe three times, but love the colors together and hope it would be correct for my '46 B6. Thanks for any help here - Johhny


----------



## spoker (Apr 2, 2016)

might be listed in the 46 catalog in available colors,otherwies put on what you like,bikes were made to enjoy


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2016)

I've noticed that Schwinn sometimes used different pinstripe colors for pre vice post war bikes. For example I've only seen the gold pinstripes on the two tone blue bikes on prewars and red pins after the war. Might want to look at some of these sites to see if you can find an original paint bike-- http://www.nostalgic.net/ http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/  or http://www.vintageschwinn.com/  V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Apr 2, 2016)

red pigment was in short supply b4 and during ww2


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 2, 2016)

spoker said:


> red pigment was in short supply b4 and during ww2



 Thought that was red-lead, red oxide primer spoker. B/C we was giving the German's all the lead, shooting their butts off so lead was short, but didn't think enamel or lacquer  red paints had to much too. Or that is, no more lead than all others.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 3, 2016)

The Red Stripes were applied to the Whizzer Marroon or "dark" marroon bicycles.  Black stripes on standard "dark red" I believe
was what Schwinn called the Panther, hornet, DX etc Marroon.  Every bike I've ever found pre and postwar that was 'maroon' and had red pinstripes was the DARKER version of the marroon, and the maroon the WZ and S-10 whizzers were painted as well as some 
of B model Line.  This from my visual observations of quite a number of these bicycles.


----------



## spoker (Apr 3, 2016)

nice to get an informed been there reply


----------



## juke joint johnny (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah, thank you Bob, I was actually hoping you would reply. I've seen your restorations in person, and know you really know your stuff, thank you. And thank everyone else too. I've been lurking around here as well as the other sites mentioned, for years... finally got around to joining all you bicycle nuts! I'm in good company for sure! - John


----------



## juke joint johnny (Apr 3, 2016)

I guess the next question is, who has a paint formula for the Whizzer maroon? where can I get it?


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 3, 2016)

juke joint johnny said:


> I guess the next question is, who has a paint formula for the Whizzer maroon? where can I get it?





I can get you a qt of single stage arcryl enamel from my supplier, matched from an NOS WZ fender set I have here for color matching
Runs about 70.00 for the qt. maybe a little more or little less but close.  You would just need the hardener and reducer


----------



## juke joint johnny (Apr 4, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> I can get you a qt of single stage arcryl enamel from my supplier, matched from an NOS WZ fender set I have here for color matching
> Runs about 70.00 for the qt. maybe a little more or little less but close.  You would just need the hardener and reducer



Thank you Bob, conversation started...


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Dec 11, 2016)

Would this work for your whizzer? http://www.vintageschwinn.com/paint.html#


----------

